# New Great Barrier Reef Exhibit Opens May 16, 2008



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Toronto Zoo

http://www.torontozoo.com/specialevents/GBR.asp


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oh i so hope.... i really really hope it looks better than some of the set ups they have...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hopefully MAST has given the caretakers instructions for the upkeep and maintenance or it's just a waste of everyones time, effort, $$$ and especially the senseless loss of life.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> Hopefully MAST has given the caretakers instructions for the upkeep and maintenance or it's just a waste of everyones time, effort, $$$ and especially the senseless loss of life.


Senseless is the middle name of the Zoo staff...

Everyone make sure to go see it the day it opens- before it melts down... and if it does, we need to pull some last straw sh*t- like picket the zoo screaming in the front entrance with signs etc and demanding the resignation of all aquatic staff (with the exception of the one person we all know actually knows what hes doing)


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually I went on a behind the scenes tour a few months ago with the Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society & was very impressed with the staff we spoke with as well as the facilities. They have a very nice SeaHorse breeding facility there.

Funny thing is though, that exact exhibit caught fire that day during construction.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Actually I went on a behind the scenes tour a few months ago with the Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society & was very impressed with the staff we spoke with as well as the facilities. They have a very nice SeaHorse breeding facility there.
> 
> Funny thing is though, that exact exhibit caught fire that day during construction.


....

DID you see the barbs arowana and african cichlids...????


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah I forgot about that. The Africans were a little disturbing. They obviously aren't being fed properly. Unfortunately most of the problems there aren't the fault of the Zoo staff. Its more the fault of the City of Toronto not providing proper funding. I personally think they should get rid of the African display but was very impressed with the keeper of the large new world display. Considering what she had to work with.

Here are some links to pictures of the tour.
http://www.mattballardphotography.com/KWAS Zoo Trip 2007/

http://canadiancray.shutterfly.com/action/pictures?a=67b0de21b35ade86e4b5


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

All the buggers did was replace ALL the barbs in the malay tank- because the ones we saw were damaged dear to death by neglect, with new, healthy ones\

They moved those giant gouramis from a superior wide shallow pool to this tank which is too deep for them.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Its funny how people put the zoo down for not having the "PERFECT" exhibit for every living thing they keep. Unfortunately they don't have a bottomless bag of money to pay for all those "Perfect" exhibits & even if they did. Odds are those exhibits wouldn' be much good for public viewing which would negate its whole purpose.

If people can't get a good view of the animals etc. then they stop coming to the zoo & what little money they are getting goes away too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

For those wondering...



















This guy is in that tank too with the big gouarmi Craig... Any idea of what could have happend? I was really upset to see it... Was this a bad move? or did he jump out?










Thank goodness they dont let lions and monkeys roam around in the public displays half f'd up. noone would go...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

All we can hope is that the $$$ is well spent and will be an attraction for years to come .

Is that Martin in the 1st pic?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Its funny how people put the zoo down for not having the "PERFECT" exhibit for every living thing they keep. Unfortunately they don't have a bottomless bag of money to pay for all those "Perfect" exhibits & even if they did. Odds are those exhibits wouldn' be much good for public viewing which would negate its whole purpose.
> 
> If people can't get a good view of the animals etc. then they stop coming to the zoo & what little money they are getting goes away too.


I respectfully disagree with that- because I think its nice if the animal has a choice whether to come out or not. Sometiems you see the lion, sometimes its hiding it its den. Its not a car. It needs its space.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

As I said. They have a limited budget to work with. Most Zoos don't keep large aquarium displays. It would be nice if the Local government would get off their butts & get a local aquarium going. There have already been a few attempts to build a proper large scale aquarium in Toronto but the government wouldn't give them any tax breaks so they never get off the ground.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> As I said. They have a limited budget to work with. Most Zoos don't keep large aquarium displays. It would be nice if the Local government would get off their butts & get a local aquarium going. There have already been a few attempts to build a proper large scale aquarium in Toronto but the government wouldn't give them any tax breaks so they never get off the ground.


Im saying that they have enough budget to do 3 small things exceptionally- but they instead do ten huge things terribly. And I disagree with this.
The Gorillas, for instance, get cared for fantastically. The space they are kept in is wonderful. They can afford to keep however many gorillas they have properly- but if they had four times as many- it would go down the drain.

They need to do the same with the fish. There's one GOOD gorilla display.

There should be one or two GOOD fish displays- and thats it- because thats all they can afford to do obviously in my opinion. Then you could maintain and feed those one or two GOOD tanks properly and devote the needed time etc

That's the way I see it. They've stretched themselves far too thin and tried to do too much with the fish and it shows.

If you can only afford two Zebras and a nice habitat- you do it. Much better than ten zebras and a crapp habitat. 
I think the miraclewhip that is their budget needs to be re-whipped for that tangy zip.

A budget just isn't a budget you know?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just wished i got to see the giant gourami in the pond.. which is already there. ...empty. 

LOL but craig i do see your point and understand. 

One of the things bob and I had been worried about was.. if they didnt have enough money to properly feed freshwater fish, then how will the sw go? Or.. is it all kept separate? I have no idea on how that funding works.

Ya! thats martin! See the look of awe...? or...shock? i'd have to ask him.. lol


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm with the majority in the disappointing aquatic and other displays but hopefully they've learned from past mistakes with this one. I'm also hoping some M.A.S.T. and other aquarium society members had a say in how this was all put together. My wife and I will take a look later in May/June after the exhibit has been open for more than a couple of weeks and the weather is a bit warmer


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Ahh.. I see your point.. Unfortunately most of those displays were built before people really cared about the quality of care the living creatures received. So now its turned into a band aid situation and unfortunately the distribution of the funds tends to swing with public opinion which is never going to be in favor of the fish over the mammal.



Pablo said:


> Im saying that they have enough budget to do 3 small things exceptionally- but they instead do ten huge things terribly. And I disagree with this.
> The Gorillas, for instance, get cared for fantastically. The space they are kept in is wonderful. They can afford to keep however many gorillas they have properly- but if they had four times as many- it would go down the drain.
> 
> They need to do the same with the fish. There's one GOOD gorilla display.
> ...


----------

